# Jett's not been well



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is going to be a very long post since there's history on this going back to February when my Dad passed away. And I feel I need to share it all so things make sense.

We moved 10/31/11 to a place I purchased along with my parents so I could help care for them as they are getting older. I noticed soon after we moved that Jett acted scared of me when I was coming up the stairs from the lower level which is primarily my part of the house. Then Dad passed away unexpectedly 2/15/12. It was the week of Dad's funeral and viewing when we had family and friends from out of town here at the house in the evenings that I really saw Jett's behavior change. He would panic bark at certain men like he was afraid of them. He has always loved all people and has never been fearful of any person. A few years ago I did notice he started to act fearful of black dogs and that has always continued. I had a groomer come to the house to groom them the day before Dad's viewing. I had my vet come to the house those days to let them out and make sure they had water, etc... Jett is my rescue from NMR and came to me with severe separation and crate anxiety that we have really managed to overcome fairly well. After the funeral Jett started to react with the panic barking with my vet and with the groomer. And he started to be that way with certain men who came into the store, children with fast/loud feet, my neighbor who walks with a cane. He screamed himself hoarse at one point. We had done a full CBC, Chem Screen and Urinalysis right before Christmas but did it again at that time. Everything was perfect. It got so bad that my trainer could not get him to focus long enough to try to work with him during those times. And it was very confusing since his reactions were never consistent. Like there might be an underlying health issue. It was during this time that I discovered he was not seeing well in low light. He would act fearful and panic bark at my Mom every once in awhile, like he didn't recognize her. We took him to Purdue to see the Ophthalmologist and discovered he can't see much at all, if anything in scototopic lighting. He bumped into things during the obstacle course. The 2nd time he navigated the obstacle course perfectly. So they set up a different course and again he was bumping into things. They feel very strongly he has PRA but his numbers are right on the line so they can't officially diagnose him with this. They suggested retesting in 6 months. They assured me over and over again they saw nothing to indicate a neurological problem. 

Back home my vet witnessed these times of panic/anxiety where he would scream himself hoarse and felt it was too hard on his body. Plus we couldn't work with him behaviorally in that state. So he has been on Prozac now for maybe 3 months. We have gotten him back to the place that he is again fine with all people but still not with new dogs or the guy who groomed him for me right before the funeral. So we tried giving him a Xanax in addition to the Prozac during the extremely stressful time and it worked when I had the guy who groomed them stop by the store. So we thought perhaps we could use this with desensitization training for new dogs. So we gave him his 2nd Xanax on Friday. It has been a month since he had his first trial dose of Xanax. We had a very calm and sweet large dog come in and even though Jett reacted, it was so much better. And we could work with him. I felt it was enough for him on Friday so I sent him home with my Mom that afternoon. Mom said he slept all the rest of the day. I didn't think too much about it given the type of day he had and the Xanax. That evening he wasn't overly excited about eating dinner but he did eat. It's important to know that Jett is a food monger. He is beyond food motivated to the point we can't use treats for clicker training because he gets so worked up and excited he loses focus. Saturday morning he was the same way at breakfast. I wasn't too terribly worried (still worried though) because it hadn't been 24 hours yet since he had taken the Xanax. I got home a little after 5:00 last night (Saturday) and was really shocked at how Jett was acting. Mom caught my cold and so she and Zoe and Jett slept most of the day and she didn't notice much in the way of change in him. But Jett didn't stand like he felt well, humped back. He again didn't want to eat but did when coaxed. If he wasn't sleeping he was pacing. Several times he cried out when I picked him up but not others. He cried out when he accidentally bumped into Zoe. It was barely a brush. He cried out when I got up from the chair. He was sleeping beside me and I thought perhaps I was maybe sitting on some of his hair?? But I really didn't think so. He cried out when Callie stepped on him. She always steps on him and he's always been fine. At that time I almost wondered if it was more of a 'leave me alone' type of cry. I've manipulated his legs, tail, neck, felt his spine, ears & feet. I've pressed on his abdomen and lymph node areas. I cannot get him to react at all like anything hurts. When he was pacing again late last night I took him out to see if he needed to potty even though he had just done that an hour previously. He acted like he wanted to go for a walk. So we did. He walked perfectly fine. This morning he was snuggled up beside me and Zoe woke us up and again he did that soft cry out and whimper. His face was nestled up next to my side. Nothing touched him and I was not on any part of him. He didn't want to get off the bed, just laid there, so I carried him up to the kitchen to make breakfast for them. This morning he would not eat. He would try and back away. He would often lift a front leg while looking at the food bowl. He would however eat his breakfast from my hand. So I thought maybe his neck hurt and it bothered him to bend his head down to his food bowl. So I put a tiny bit of food on the floor and then he would eat. Could it be the curved edges of the food bowl coming up to his face that is bothering him? When he cried out when he bumped into Zoe it was barely a brush on the one side of his face and this morning his face was pressed up against me. He's peeing and pooping like normal. Bu again he is either sleeping or restless/pacing.

My vet is visiting her mom, who is a neighbor, today and is stopping by this afternoon. I called and asked her if I needed to take him to the Emg. Clinic and she told me to wait until she looked at him. I'm just beside myself at this point. I was feeling really encouraged at the progress we were making with the behavioral issues due to fear/anxiety. I felt like I was getting my Jett back. I can deal with him losing his vision. But today I'm really really scared. I had a horrible head cold and am just now getting over it and now Mom has it. I know we aren't supposed to be able to give stuff like that to our dogs but I'm hoping maybe he's got a little bug too and just not feeling well and his crying out is more of a 'leave me alone' message.

I don't know why I'm sharing all this either really. I know there's nothing anyone can do at this point. I really would appreciate prayers for Jett and felt you all needed to know the entire history of what we've been dealing with. These are the things I've been thinking about since all this started back in February. If Jett doesn't have PRA, the only other thing I can imagine it being would be a brain tumor. One vet wanted me to do an MRI. But the 2 vets who really know Jett both said they would not put Jett through that knowing his separation and crate anxiety. They felt doing an MRI on him could actually be detrimental to him emotionally. I've wondered if perhaps Jett has always not seen well in low light. I remember soon after I got him I got up in the middle of the night and he followed me. He was right on my heels and he got too close to the stairs and fell down the stairs. I didn't know at that time that dogs should really be able to see fairly well in the dark. So if that's the case and all this is behavioral, then what the heck is going on now? 

I'll let you know what my vet says when she stops by this afternoon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Crystal, I am so sorry about Jett. I will pray you get to the bottom of this.

BTW, I have a wonderful book called "Living With Blind Dogs" that Deb/3maltmom recommended when Lady had trouble with her vision. I would love to send it to you if you think it could help you and Jett. It is geared towards training and I know how much you enjoy training.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

praying that the vet has positive news for you and Jett...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- this just breaks my heart about sweet Jett. I know how "off" he's been this past year and all the things you've tried with him as well as the tests, etc. It's so hard not knowing what's wrong with our little fluffs and how to help them.

I'm sending lots of prayers and hugs your way and will be anxious to see what you Vet has to say.

It does sound like the cry might be a "leave me alone" type of response.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Jett


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

::hugging: I'm sorry that your little one is going through this. I think that it helps to sometimes share and write things down, even though it's hard to know what is going on with Jett. Praying an answer can be found for him. Do you think his behavior could be a side effect from the anti anxiety or anti suppressant meds? My son had been on both of them and he said that they made him feel Weird,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, I know there is nothing we can do, but want you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how concerned you must be and rightly so. I just pray you find out how to help your little bug----he will be in my heart! Big hugs.

and on another note---little Lisi loves her new harness & SO FAR hasn't escaped it. She did get of what I felt was the last safe one I had last week---besides this one---so I can't use it any more! The pink one is now pretty dirty after a constant week's use so I will have to wash it today. The little bling flower is so cute & flirty---love it.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for sweet little Jett.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow he is going through a time of it. I do know it takes the prozac a month or more to take affect. His cries must be saying something don't you think? I hope the vet gets to the bottom of it. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal I am very sorry that you are going thru all of this.....praying for you and Jett.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Crystal, you and Jett have gone through so much in such a short time. I know that thinking and writing things out to helps me in tough situations just to process and even provide some release. I will be thinking and praying for Jett and for you-- you both deserve some peace and joy through all of this. & I hope that it is nothing neurological... My first hunch would be side effects from the Xanax. It can definitely explain the decrease in appetite and even sensory changes. Keep us posted and im sending you a big hug :grouphug:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Jett is in my prayers.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> This is going to be a very long post since there's history on this going back to February when my Dad passed away. And I feel I need to share it all so things make sense.
> 
> We moved 10/31/11 to a place I purchased along with my parents so I could help care for them as they are getting older. I noticed soon after we moved that Jett acted scared of me when I was coming up the stairs from the lower level which is primarily my part of the house. Then Dad passed away unexpectedly 2/15/12. It was the week of Dad's funeral and viewing when we had family and friends from out of town here at the house in the evenings that I really saw Jett's behavior change. He would panic bark at certain men like he was afraid of them. He has always loved all people and has never been fearful of any person. A few years ago I did notice he started to act fearful of black dogs and that has always continued. I had a groomer come to the house to groom them the day before Dad's viewing. I had my vet come to the house those days to let them out and make sure they had water, etc... Jett is my rescue from NMR and came to me with severe separation and crate anxiety that we have really managed to overcome fairly well. After the funeral Jett started to react with the panic barking with my vet and with the groomer. And he started to be that way with certain men who came into the store, children with fast/loud feet, my neighbor who walks with a cane. He screamed himself hoarse at one point. We had done a full CBC, Chem Screen and Urinalysis right before Christmas but did it again at that time. Everything was perfect. It got so bad that my trainer could not get him to focus long enough to try to work with him during those times. And it was very confusing since his reactions were never consistent. Like there might be an underlying health issue. It was during this time that I discovered he was not seeing well in low light. He would act fearful and panic bark at my Mom every once in awhile, like he didn't recognize her. We took him to Purdue to see the Ophthalmologist and discovered he can't see much at all, if anything in scototopic lighting. He bumped into things during the obstacle course. The 2nd time he navigated the obstacle course perfectly. So they set up a different course and again he was bumping into things. They feel very strongly he has PRA but his numbers are right on the line so they can't officially diagnose him with this. They suggested retesting in 6 months. They assured me over and over again they saw nothing to indicate a neurological problem.
> 
> ...


Crystal, I am so sorry for Jett.... and will send prayers up for him ~

Take care!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal, I am so sorry..poor little guy..I am wondering if he could possibly be having some side effects with the Xanax and/or Prozac? The only other thing I can think of is neurological...blindness can sometimes be caused by a neurological problem..would it be possible to sedate him and do the MRI? I may be grasping at straws here..but just trying to help..I do hope you and your vet can figure things out...big hugs to you:grouphug: I hope you and your mom feel better soon..please keep us posted, dear one..:heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal I am so sorry you have yet another thing to cope with :grouphug: your whole family could do with some healing prayers rayer: I, like April am wondering if they can do the MRI sedated. At this point I think I would want to do it. So many neurological pointers. Not knowing is just the worst....


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: hugs for you and Jett


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal, hugs for you and lots of prayers for Jett.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Crystal sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Jett. I hope it's nothing serious.:grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry Jett isn't doing well. You and Jett are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted on the sweet boy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal I hate that you have to deal with all of this. I was thinking of a reaction from the Xanax too. I hope the vets visit goes well and you can find out what is going on. You might be onto something with your theory on Jett not seeing well from when you first got him. Let us know how it goes today and yes of course, sending lots of prayers, good thoughts and HUGS. Jett is such a little sweetheart.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I think I can maybe stop holding my breath. My friend Amanda (Jett's vet) spent some time here this afternoon. It was nice to catch up since we don't get together as often as we'd both like. I showed her a video of Jett trying to eat breakfast this morning. She did an exam on him as well. She manipulated his neck and got the 'ouch' reaction from Jett that I've been seeing. I also showed her the video of this morning's breakfast. She mentioned that the lifting of one foot and then the other like he was doing made her think we are dealing with just a bit of a pinched nerve in his neck. I don't know how he hurt his neck because he was totally fine at the store Friday morning. I think she said that the lifting of one or both feet is something called nerve root syndrome. So we gave him some of the herbal blends that she prescribed for Zoe that is for pain and the other as an anti inflammatory. Thank God I didn't have to do a steroid on him. I'm seeing a much more normal Jett this evening. He's still not 100% himself, but he's not standing hunched and his eyes look better. And he hasn't cried out since she did her exam. He even came trotting to the kitchen with the others when they thought they heard the sound of a treat bag opening. So I'm hopeful dinner tonight will be better for him. I'll feed him with his food dish on a telephone book to raise it enough that he doesn't need to bend his neck. She also told me that she really doesn't think we are dealing with a tumor at this point. This all started back in February and she really feels we would be seeing some significant neurological symptoms by now if this was what we are dealing with. I told her I felt like I have been holding my breath ever since this started and I had just told someone earlier this week I felt like the progress we were seeing in Jett led me to think the same thing. I think that's why I really panicked when Jett started to do this.

Thanks everyone for letting me panic publicly. I honestly don't know why I felt the need to post it...I just did. And it does help to not feel alone in this. If you think about it, keep praying for my Jett because even though he's come a long way, we both have a long way to go. And Marj, thank you so much. I am reading anything I can get my hands on right now to help us through this.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry for you and your little boy.:grouphug:
I read the whole thread and was so relieved by your last post. I hope that he continues to get better. Kisses to Jett.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww... poor Jett.

What about a doggy chiropractor? or acupuncture?

Hope he feels better soon...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Crystal I am sooo relieved for you and Jett. I think I let out a breath too when I read your first sentence. It is so easy to panic and think the worst but remember how easy it is to pull a muscle in our backs or neck, for me anyhow. Share anytime you feel like it because you aren't alone, everyone's here to help when you need it. And btw, I'm so happy to hear that he's making progress, that's wonderful news.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about yall and lifting up prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

If it isn't one thing then it seems to be the other for you right now.  I hope things get better soon for your family Crystal. Sounds like things can only go up from here :grouphug: I do hope that this continues to fix the problem.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He ate dinner with the same enthusiasm as normal! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> He ate dinner with the same enthusiasm as normal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


 
AWESOME!:aktion033:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh sweetheart, prayers are on the way for sweet Jett. Know all to well how it feels when one of our fluffs are not their self. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this post that you put up this morning. I am so relieved that he feels better and has eaten. Jett is so special and I don't want anything to happen to him!!! Sometimes just playing and they can move the wrong way.......please keep us informed about him. Heather's Boston is almost blind now and he does so well. He goes up and down the stairs with his brother leading the way. He is not doing too well with the baby, he goes off to himself and will not acknowledge her. I told Heather to show him extra attention because he knows someone else is getting it. Give the Jettster my love and a great big hug and kiss. I hope he heals and feels better to where he runs and plays and gets back the the baby you knew so well!!!:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- sounds like your Vet found the problem for his recent change, but, you still have the longer term issues to deal with. I'm glad the pain meds/herbs helped him and her manipulation of his neck. I pinched nerve is very painful -- I know from experience.

Was this your "old" Vet? The one that you love so much? I'm thinking it was from what you said.

Anyway, so glad to hear that Jett ate dinner and was his usual, food-a-holic self. Continuing to sent prayers for this little guy.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

keeping little Jett in my thoughts...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad he is feeling better :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've dealt with pinced nerves and they ARE painful! Also, it only takes a very certain and precise movement to trigger it. I could 'trigger' a pain by just a slight change of muscle movement... actually unseen by anyone else. Sooo it does make sense that this is what's going on with your precious little man! I will be praying that the herbals etc. give him relief!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, my heart sank reading your first post on this thread  You know I adore your boy so much and it saddens me to think of what he has been going through. I'm happy that your vet was able to come by and take a look at him...how wonderful to have such a great relationship with your vet. It sounds like she figured out what the issue was today, with his screaming and can help him...so that's really great to hear!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal, I missed all this today! Glad he ate dinner with his usual enthusiasm! Give my. Little Jett man a very gentle kiss from us!


Sent from Maggie's iPad


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I'm late to the party too. Have been off the internet all day. Was so distressed to read your first post. I know you've had some real challenges with Jett this year. Very relieved to read about the vet visit. I have a bad back and can set myself into severe pain sometimes by doing the slightest things. Once it was just pulling the shower curtain. I couldn't even stand up straight. Happy the herbs are working and wondering if acupuncture or manipulation will help if it's a pinch. Give our Jett some lovin' from all of us.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awe, I am so glad your bet doesn't think it's anything serious. I hope your boy feels better very soon and gets back to his old self!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal I know you were worried about Jett for a while. So sorry to hear things are getting worse. I hope and pray you get some answers soon. I would be a wreck, so I understand. I will pray for Jett right now! 
xoxo Dianne and Rocky


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal..guess I should have read this last page before posting. I am SO HAPPY Jett is feeling better. I have had pinched nerve. It is so painful. I will continue to keep Jett in prayer. Breathe! XO


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> He ate dinner with the same enthusiasm as normal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


:aktion033::chili: yay! hope he continues to feel better and better


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

i am sooo sorry that Jett has been having a difficult time this year. sounds like you have a good Vet who might have figured out what might be going on> I will krrp him and you in my prayers. Hus to you~~...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am now just reading this....glad he is feeling better....you have really had more than your share lately....hugs...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this and was holding my breath reading it. So happy he is doing better and back to himself.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm happy Jett is feeling better..great news!:chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for your little boy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad that little cutey pie is feeling better. I didn't know Jett was a rescue, he is soooooooo adorable!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Jett doing today?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Jett today. Hope he's doing better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just stopping by to see if you had a chance to update on Jett? Hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor baby! I hope he gets some relief from the pain soon. I currently have a pinched nerve in my neck, it's horrible pain.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm happy to hear that Jett is on his way back to being more himself. Hopefully his vet and your friend figured it out and time the nerve will heal up and he will be much better. Hugs to you and Jett :hugging:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just now reading this, i'm happy to hear that Jett is doing better. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep checking back - so glad to hear that he improved a little bit as the day went on. We love you and please make sure you keep us updated!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jett's doing very well this afternoon and this evening. He and Callie started to run their race track this morning while I made their breakfast and I should have stopped them because Jett suddenly stopped and didn't want to play anymore or eat his breakfast. So I hand fed him again and gave him the herbal tinctures for pain and inflammation. He was quiet today but perked up this afternoon. This evening he seems be be back to his normal self and was all excited to eat dinner tonight. However I shut down the races for now. lol

I will be scheduling an appt. with his other vet for an acupuncture treatment because I just think it will do him good....or maybe it will do me good. :blush:

Thanks everyone for checking on my little man. He's so very special to me.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to see that he is feeling a little better this evening. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal, good to here about his progress and also that you are shutting down the races, as much fun as they think that is, best for him to rest a little. They aren't too pleased I'm sure, the little rascals. Acupuncture sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Jett's doing very well this afternoon and this evening. He and Callie started to run their race track this morning while I made their breakfast and I should have stopped them because Jett suddenly stopped and didn't want to play anymore or eat his breakfast. So I hand fed him again and gave him the herbal tinctures for pain and inflammation. He was quiet today but perked up this afternoon. This evening he seems be be back to his normal self and was all excited to eat dinner tonight. However I shut down the races for now. lol
> 
> *I will be scheduling an appt. with his other vet for an acupuncture treatment because I just think it will do him good....or maybe it will do me good. *:blush:
> 
> Thanks everyone for checking on my little man. He's so very special to me.


You need a two-fer. Acupuncture for both of you to relax and feel better. Glad he's feeling better. We're not good unless they're good. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers coming your way. You also need to think about what you would do if something came up on an MRI. I would just make my baby comfortable and never put her through any invasive treatments. So I guess what I am saying is if you chose to not do anything don't put him through the MRI. I am so very sorry you are going through all of this. Hope he feels better soon. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I am so sorry I am just responding to your thread now. I haven't been online much while Kerry, Ashley, and her boyfriend were here. Kerry is on her way home from the airport right now.

I did start to write you a long response late last evening ... but, I'd rather talk with you on the phone. We can share notes on Jett and Snowball ... as you and I discussed before, they do seem to be experiencing some of the same problems. So, of course, I can totally understand your worries and concerns over sweet, sweet Jett. 

Please know my heart goes out to you and Jett. And, my prayers and love are with both of you, too. Let's talk when you have time, okay? In the meantime, I will check in on updates about Jett.

My love and hugs for both of you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal, you have been through so much this past year. I'm glad Jett is doing better. Pinched nerves, OMG. I've gone to bed just fine and work up to a "crick" in my neck. I'm sure that is all it is. Hopefully the acupuncture will do the trick. You and Jett will both be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell little Jett "I feel his pain." I had to cancel my appt. with the chiropractor for tomorrow AM due to Kitzi's surgery, but I don't regret it at all. I am sending your boy all my love & prayers & a big hug for you dear Crystal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- so glad to hear that Jett is continuing to improve. I think the acupuncture might be just the think to help him with his neck.

Sending more hugs and more prayers your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking about sweet boy Jett today & wondering how he is doing? He will be in my thoughts as I pray for our boy! Sending you lots'a'love Crystal.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Crystal, I haven't had a chance to respond to your thread until today but I just wanted you to know you & Jett are both in my thoughts. :hugging::flowers:

London had a pinched nerve and it was awful for her. She trembled in pain and even yelped after laying down for a few minutes. Luckily after a few muscle relaxer pills she was fine again but it really gave us a scare. I hope Jett is feeling better today.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystal, so sorry all this has happened with that adorable little guy, Jett, as well as all the other things you've been put thru.

Glad Jett is improving; that's a wonderful relief. He's such a precious little guy. It just tears hearts out to see one of these babies feel badly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone so much for still checking in on him. I'm still at the store (Basic Obedience tonight and won't get home until after 9:00) and can't wait to get home to see how he's doing. I'm still giving the herbal pain tincture and herbal anti inflammatory tincture and need to stop at some point to see how he seems, but want to wait until I'm going to be home at a decent time to observe. That won't be until Friday or Sat. :blink: So since there is nothing that can cause any health issues in these tinctures, he'll just keep getting them until then. :blush:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad he is doing better. Continuing prayers for him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon beautiful boy. I'll light some candles today for you and Mommy.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

